
Verizon to charge $2 for paying your bill online or over the phone - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/verizon-to-charge-2-for-paying-your-bill-online-or-over-the-phone-20111229/
======
denzil_correa
I am not sure why companies charge for online payments. If anything they
should provide a discount!

